# Topics > Agriculture >  Berry, strawberry picking robot, Harvest CROO Robotics, Tampa, Florida, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Harvest CROO Robotics

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Age of Robot Farmers"
Picking strawberries takes speed, stamina, and skill. Can a robot do it?

by John Seabrook
April 8, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Harvest CROO Summer 2021 overview video

Aug 19, 2021

----------

